# renegades - Anthologies



## gothik

seems that what started as a one shot is now progrssing of its own accord so here is what i am suggesting, like the HH series i am opening it up to people to do like Anthologies.

I had no idea that it would prove to be successful so i am giving you the chance to add to it if you like. 

Traitors (for those who do not know)

Word Bearers - Kor Phaeron is dead.
Salamanders
Iron Hands - who currently sit in judgement on Mars
Dark Angels
Imperial Fists/Black Templars
Night Lords
Emperors Children.
World Eaters.

Loyalists.

Luna Wolves
Blood Angels
Alpha Leigon
Thousand Sons - Prospero is gone and the TK Sons are on a new homeworld with Magnus crippled in body but not mind.
Space Wolves
Ultramarines
Raven Guard
White Scars - Jugathi Khan is dead
Iron Warriors
Death Guard - however Typhus is a spy for the Emperors forces. 

Feel free to dive in and enjoy. The Emperor is mostly on his Golden Throne and it would appear that Lorgar is running the show on Terra as i have not yet decided what to do with the Sigilitte and the Adeptus Custodes whilst loyal to the Emperor have thier own thoughts on the matter with Constantine Valdor begining to wish he had seen the unfolding events. 

anyway if you wish to participate post them here and enjoy and welcome to my little AU and like the Hoes entry Rep will be given to those who participate.

Malcador and Constantin are dead


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

How much have you planned out? I’d like to be part of this, but obviously it can go very wrong without coordination. (I’m interested in writing about the Ultramarines or Emperor’s Children, by the way; if it’s OK, you can send your near-term plans for them to me via PM)


----------



## gothik

PM sent to you


----------



## Deus Mortis

I love a bit of writing! I've read these threads pretty much from the start so would like to think I know what's going on  If you need another writer, I'd love to join


----------



## gothik

you are more then welcome, i started this thread one to thank everyone for reading it and two so that those who want to can join in the fun, just PM me your idea and have fun


----------



## gothik

stories written.

Gothik - Renegades an alternative heresy tale

Gothik - Renegades 2: The flames of Belief

Gothik - Renegades 3: The Fate of Prospero

Gothik - Renegades 4: The Emperors Will

VulkansNodosaurus - Renegades 5: Perfection's Cry

Deus Mortis -Renegades 6: Bright Swords

Gothik - In the End a renegades short

Gothik - Renegades 7: When Death Calls.

Gothik - Blood Lines A renegades short.

VulkansNodosaurus - Renegades 8: Foundations in Scarlet

Son of Azureman - Renegades 9: Flesh is weak


----------



## Ambush Beast

*hi*

Sorry for bumping you.


----------



## gothik

LOL no worries Ade xx


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

To facilitate both the entrance of anyone new into the series and my comprehension, here’s my vision of the series timeline, with blocks happening simultaneously; gothik can correct me if I got something wrong. Each block is about 3 months./p> 
Block 1- Renegades (All)

Block 2- R2: The Flames of Belief (All)

Block 3- R3: The Fate of Prospero (World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Space Wolves), R9: Flesh is Weak (Iron Hands), RA: Bloodlines (Night Lords)

Block 4- R4: The Emperor’s Will (Salamanders, White Scars, Custodes, Word Bearers) 

Block 5- R5: Perfection’s Cry (Ultramarines, Emperor’s Children), R6: Bright Swords (“Grey Knights”, Ulthwe), R7: When Death Calls (Iron Warriors, Death Guard), R10: Long Forgotten Sons (Night Lords, Raven Guard), RA: In The End (Raven Guard, Night Lords)

Block 6- R8: Foundations in Scarlet (Blood Angels, Sons of Horus)

There’s probably room for a few more stories in Block 5, and perhaps something that starts in Block 4 but stretches for multiple blocks (the Thousand Sons arc, whatever the Alpha Legion is doing); the first three blocks appear set in stone, at least in terms of larger stories.


----------



## gothik

thats a good idea there Vulkan all bang on correct


----------



## son of azurman

i might start writing some thing up every time i get free time but ill have to read them all so that there is no canon conflicts like in black library. will most likely do blood angels or alpha legion so if you have any ideas or plans for them can you please pm me


----------



## gothik

PM Sent


----------



## son of azurman

I'll be doing an alpha legion/blood angel one and I was wondering if it would be ok for me to base it in the third block so like what's happening alongside the burning of prospero? I've started but only one and a half paragraphs in so if not I can quickly change it.


----------



## gothik

Yeah that fine, after all there would have been other things going on so yes


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ah, I am so incredibly sorry! I don't know how I could have neglected my portion of this so. I had writers block and got frustrated so stopped writing and then just forgot entirely. But reading yours and Vulkans latest stuff has been inspiring. I hope to get another bit up soon. Again, my deepest apologies


----------



## gothik

no worries Deus, it doesn't matter how long it takes, i will be taking a hiatus shortly as i am going into hospital soon.


----------



## son of azurman

Y gothic dont tell us papa nurgle has sent the destroyer hive  oh well lets hope those apothecaries get you fighting again soon.


----------



## gothik

LOL na not quite, i have angina so i am going for some tests to see if its serious or mild, with any luck the tablets i am on might help....come to think of it, Nurgle might be having a few words with me soon after what i am planning ..... but thanks sure everything is fine


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hope it all gets better soon Gothik.

BTW since I have more free time I was wondering about your plans for the following Legions:

Raven Guard, Night Lords, Dark Angels and possibly Alpha Legion.


----------



## son of azurman

Well from what weve seen so far:

.dark angels are constructing their own empire to rival ultimar

.raven guard is with Horus but barely as he finds it hard to believe.

.night lords I'm not sure as I haven't read their story yet.


----------



## gothik

ok up to date on what is happening now so that you can pick which you want to do. As always PM your idea i wont disagree but all i ask is read what has been written before so we don't have any conflict with other tales.

Lorgar is the Black Pope 

The Word Bearers not only bring worlds into the Emperors light, but they raise the Cult of the Emperor. Erebus is the Black Cardinal, since Kor Phaerons death he and Argal Tal are the closest to the Primarch, the new First Captain Bal Sangos has yet to earn his place withing Lorgars inner affections.

Dorn is the Regent of Terra.

With the Imperial Fists being the Praetorian Guard it was a natural choice for the Emperor to name Dorn as the mighty Regent. The Black Templars are the crusade arm of the Imperial Fists but also will act alongside the Word Bearers who protect Terra.

Curze is the High Lord of Justice.

With his love of justice it was only natural for the Emperor to give Konrad the job of enforcing his laws, wherever and however he sees fit, and when the Nightlords come to town everyone hides.

Mannus Regent of Mars.

Mannus is now the regent of Mars but is haunted by the death of his First Captain who was the only high ranking officer of the Iron Hands to rebel against The Emperor.

Fulgrim Herald of Slannesh.

Due to Vulkans Story arc Perfections Cry the Emperors Children are steering more towards Slannesh than the Emperor but have suffered a schism in the ranks.

Vulkan, The Mighty Drake.

Vulkan killed the Great Khan and himself is incapacitated and in recovery but what this means for the Salamanders is yet unknown.

Angron, The Conquerer.

Angron is starting to act like the Space Wolves Russ, dealing with those that do not fit the Emperors mandate. He is responsible for the crippling of Magnus and the destruction of Prospero, Angron is more geared towards Khorne but as yet his destiny remains unseen.

The Lion - unknown

Dark Angels - as yet not done, the Dark Angels have so far been waging a secret war against Horus but i would like the schism in the ranks of the Angels to remain as that is a great part of their history and he has not yet been given a title although he craves the new Warmaster title.

Renegades.

Horus Warmaster

Horus is still the Warmaster and his Lunar Wolves have now decided to call themselves the Sons of Horus, distancing themselves from the brothers who returned to the side of the Emperor. Horus has been in conferance with Magnus and the Eldar and that is currently the focus of Deus Mortis story arc Bright Swords which deals with the creation of the Grey Knights.

Khan - Deceased.

The White Scars are currently recovering from the decimation of thier forces and the death of their father at the hands of Vulkan and his Salamanders and are currently led by Jubal Khan.

Sanguinius - Second in command.

Sanguinius is believed to be Horus's second in command as his wisdom and his great love for his brother makes it workable. The Blood Angels and Alpha Leigon were the first to notice something wierd was going on and the Blood Angels were present when the Great Khan died. 

Alpharius/Omeagon

As of yet the Alpha Legion have not been seen apart from the above when they discovered the Emperors Children were not all they seemed to be.

Magnus

Magnus has become the advisor to Horus, his wisdom is vital and although his body is crippeled his mind has not, Horus has instructed that initiates with psyker potential be sent to Magnus to help rebuild his Legion. Magnus is also in part responsible for the events currently happening in Bright Sword.

Russ.

The Space Wolves have ended their animosity with the Thousand Sons after the Destruction of Prospero and Russ has become Magnus's closest brother. The Space Wolves and the White Scars were also aware that The Dark Angels had given the Dark Eldar the access codes to an Iron Warriors bastion that resulted in the death of an entire Iron Warriors Grand Company.

Gulliaman.

Although no details are known about the arguement between Gulliman and Horus, in Perfections Cry Gulliman is known to be enforcing his empire as a second front and as a new Imperial centre, but currently his sons are embroiled in a war with the Emperors Children.

Corax.

Corax is still in shock over the Emperors Actions regarding Prospero and the death of the Khan but as yet the Raven Guard have not been shown in any large arc.

Khan.

The White Scars were with the Space Wolves when they discovered the DA involvement in the wiping out of an entire Iron Warriors Company. They are now having to rebuild after Vulkan and thier Primarch battled resulting in the death of the Great Khan and the Leigons first encounter with the power of the Chaos God Nurgle.

Perturabo.

The Iron Warriors are being dealt with in When Death Calls.

Mortarion.

Mortarion brought a dead rememberancers vid to the attention of Horus who saw for himself the Emperors betrayal. The Death Guard are also being dealt with in When Death Calls, but as of yet Mortarion is unaware that his own First Captain is a Traitor.

Constantin Valdor - deceased.
Malcador - deceased.
Amon Teutromach Leng - currently known as the Last Lion is aiding Mortarion and Perturabo and has a message within his subconscious planted there by Malcador before he died and only Magnus can access it.


thats the up to date recap.


----------



## gothik

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hope it all gets better soon Gothik.
> 
> BTW since I have more free time I was wondering about your plans for the following Legions:
> 
> Raven Guard, Night Lords, Dark Angels and possibly Alpha Legion.


i believe the Alpha Legion may be under way but as yet apart from brief glimpses i have not yet dealt with the RG, NL or DA, all i have done is hinted that the DA seem to have a bitch fest against the IW, that would stem from when Perturabo threw the Lion off his war zone for making him look like an oath breaker.

send me your idea and we'll take it from there.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

As I see it, the most likely contradictions are going to be timeline-based, that is, what happens before what. The BL books generally don’t contradict each other’s events; when the canon mess-ups happen, they nearly always deal with time. (I’ll take this opportunity to advertise my vision of the timeline, in post 9 of this thread.)

Also, here’s my opinion of where the Renegade Primarchs stand on the Horus-Guilliman argument (it's not really a schism- yet):

Russ- pro-Guilliman
Corax- pro-Guilliman
Magnus- ignoring the issue for now, and really hoping they’ll just agree to a compromise or something
Sanguinius- split between his two best friends among the Primarchs, would be the chief mediator in any negotiation
Mortarion- pro-Horus
Jaghatai Khan- would be pro-Horus if alive
Alpharius- unknown
Perturabo- pro-Horus, but his builder side sympathizes with Guilliman

EDIT: changed after gothik's comments


----------



## gothik

VulkansNodosaurus said:


> As I see it, the most likely contradictions are going to be timeline-based, that is, what happens before what. The BL books generally don’t contradict each other’s events; when the canon mess-ups happen, they nearly always deal with time. (I’ll take this opportunity to advertise my vision of the timeline, in post 9 of this thread.)
> 
> Also, here’s my opinion of where the Renegade Primarchs stand on the Horus-Guilliman argument (it's not really a schism- yet):
> 
> Russ- pro-Guilliman
> Corax- pro-Guilliman
> Magnus- ignoring the issue for now, and really hoping they’ll just agree to a compromise or something
> Sanguinius- split between his two best friends among the Primarchs, would be the chief mediator in any negotiation
> Mortarion- pro-Horus
> Jaghatai Khan- would be pro-Horus if alive
> Alpharius- pro-Horus
> Perturabo- pro-Horus, but his builder side sympathizes with Guilliman


this is pretty much the truth, however the Alpha Legion have not yet played thier hands and for now they would probably remain outside the issue. 

I want to say that it is humbling to have people want to take part in this, i never expected it to get this big or this far so thankyou. Also if you have requested a Legion Arc could you please remind me who you wish to do. 

Seeing as Vulkan so kindy split this into time periods and i have had requests for the same Legions, not wanting to waste the talent there is a way round this, if person A and Person B both want to do say Raven Guard tales i would allow this but they have to stipulate if it is between Renegades, Rengades II etc etc if we say that there is six months covering each segment then that should work.

Even so i will need a reminder and again thank you for taking part.

Jackie


----------



## son of azurman

blood angels and alpha legion is what I'm writing at the moment.


----------



## gothik

for the next two weeks i will be unavaliable due to hospital appointment and tests, so i wont be up to much. VulkansNodosarus has very kindly agreed to, when he can, deal with any requests that come up during that time. many thanks and see you all in a fortnight


----------



## gothik

thanks for all your patience, thankfully things are not as bad as we first thought and i see that Renegades 8 is ready to go, and this is why i have stayed with Heresy Online for nearly three years. You guys make it all the more worthwhile.


----------



## dark angel

I’ve some ideas about the Dark Angels - Heh, fitting, - Floating around, if I can shotgun them; preferably for a two-parter, ala _Descent of Angels_ and _Fallen Angels_.


----------



## son of azurman

wile the thousand sons and the wolves are off in burning of prospero what legions are not actually doing anything. i want to write a story running alongside burning of prospero but i'm not sure what legion i could use and avoid canon conflicts and i don't have the time to go through every story.


----------



## gothik

SOA the following are not doing anything during prospero included the emperors forces too.

Word Bearers 
Iron Hands
Dark Angels
Imperial Fists/Black Templars
Night Lords
Emperors Children.


Loyalists.

Luna Wolves
Blood Angels
Alpha Leigon
Ultramarines
Raven Guard
White Scars 
Iron Warriors
Death Guard 

and DA go ahead would love to see what you come up with my friend


----------



## son of azurman

so practically all the loyalists, what legions are not included as a main force for example. although the ultramarines aren't doing anything during the burning of prospero they still have a book about them and so making a book before that and not conflicting with it will be more difficult then say the alpha legion who only appear in 1 and 2


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

<Pops in to give advice> Well, there's nothing wrong with (say) the Word Bearers; they have The Emperor's Will, which should probably be read to avoid contradiction, but reading one volume shouldn't be an issue. The problems arise when the Legion in question is being written about right now, because then neither author is fully sure of what's going on with the other, thus creating recursive confusion. So the Space Wolves, World Eaters, and Thousand Sons are out b/c they were at Prospero; and the Death Guard, Iron Warriors, Sons of Horus and Blood Angels are currently being written about. For all the other Legions, you might have to read a single volume, but no other issues.


----------



## gothik

or if i may make a suggestion, one about the traitors, i had planned to do one later as they should get their spotlight too. at the moment i would say the Iron Hands, need some spotlight as they rule mars but it did not come easy and everyone knows the repercussions that the mars schism had in the "real" universe canon. but if you want to do loyalist then Perhapes the Raven Guard as having read some of your fiction i think you could grasp Corax quite well


----------



## son of azurman

raven guard sound like a good idea, on the timeline bit it says in the end is a story about the raven guard but i can't actually find it. gothic if you want i can do a iron hands one as i haven't actually started on chapter 1 yet only the basic plot plus writing a current one would be much easier than going back in time to the beginning.


----------



## gothik

the Raven Guard one was a HOES entry but hey Iron Hands sounds good, think you would do a good job with it


----------



## son of azurman

the reason i was asking about the raven guard one was because as i have never written or read from a raven guard point of view before i wanted to see how other people have done it. For iron hands i think i will be ok with them as half of the book Fulgrim is from the iron hands point of view which iv'e just finished reading plus there is no were near as much stories about the emperor's forces compared to the loyalists.


----------



## gothik

which is why i think it would be a good addition, maybe the focus should shift onto the Emperors forces for a while. All i will say is that Ferrus executed Gabriel Santor as he did not agree with what was happening and to date he is the only Iron Hand who rebelled against his father and grandfather. Ferrus is haunted by this and how you play this is up to you....also gives you a clean slate to create a new first captain for the Iron Hands. Good Luck.

I seem to remember reading that the raven guard are loosley based upon the Edgar Allen Poe tale The Raven, i suspect that went for Corax too, 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1326606&postcount=4

this is the link for In the End


----------



## son of azurman

just so you know Vulcan for the time line post mine is in block 3


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hoping to get another chapter up soon. Hopefully you guys will like it


----------



## Deus Mortis

Apologies, my computer lost the file with my latest chapter on it and I've been busy quite a lot of this week. However, I have a 5+ hour train journey later today, so with any luck you should see something from me.


----------



## gothik

Deus Mortis said:


> Apologies, my computer lost the file with my latest chapter on it and I've been busy quite a lot of this week. However, I have a 5+ hour train journey later today, so with any luck you should see something from me.


ooo ouch don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Working on chapter 11. It will show the first bit of the battle (i.e. chapter 10) and then continue it a bit, but from the perspective of those who are unprepared for is and hopefully show what Ahirman and the others had to resist to become The Brotherhood.

Stay tuned :wink:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Part 1 of the fight involving Fateweaver. Hope y'all enjoy it


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Just for fun, word counts of the currently completed stories:

Renegades- 35K
R2: Flames of Belief- 31K
R3: Fate of Prospero- 19K
R4: Emperor's Will- 35K
R5: Perfection's Cry- 58K
R7: When Death Calls- 31K

Also: would anyone be interested in writing a sequel to Perfection's Cry (set in Block 6)? I left things rather open-ended with regards to the battle for Ultramar. I can write something set there myself, and will if no one else wants to, but I think having someone else continue that battle would be more unpredictable.


----------



## gothik

i might have a go at it at some point if no one else wants too


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

So I propose that:
* Each Block is roughly 6 months
* Block 1 is the second half of the year 001.M31 (the timeframe of the war on Murder, and of Promethean Sun).
So, then, Block 5 is late 003.M31 (around Vardus Praal's rebellion) and Block 6 is early 004.M31 (timeframe of Davin). Is that an OK timeframe?

Also, I'll probably be taking a break from Renegades after Foundations in Scarlet is done. There's a certain other project I want to start on.... (I'll be back. Also, gothik, are you still planning to write the sequel to Perfection's Cry?)


----------



## gothik

yeah probably when i have finished Renegades, will re-read it so i don't mess up your excellent work, and yep thats a good timeframe.. thanks for the time and effort you have put into helping this expand all of you...much appreciated.


----------



## gothik

i am wondering if the other Renegade tales will be completed, i could finish them if the other authors want or offer any help. I know and understand about time, life and writers block but i would like to see them finished and add to the richness that Renegades is becoming. 

Let me know what you wish to do and your plans for it.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Updated word counts:

Renegades- 35K
R2: Flames of Belief- 31K
R3: Fate of Prospero- 19K
R4: Emperor's Will- 35K
R5: Perfection's Cry- 58K
R7: When Death Calls- 31K
R8: Foundations in Scarlet- 36K
R10: Long Forgotten Sons- 31K

and blocks:

Block 1- Renegades (All)

Block 2- R2: The Flames of Belief (All)

Block 3- R3: The Fate of Prospero (World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Space Wolves), R9: Flesh is Weak (Iron Hands), RA: Bloodlines (Night Lords)

Block 4- R4: The Emperor’s Will (Salamanders, White Scars, Custodes, Word Bearers) 

Block 5- R5: Perfection’s Cry (Ultramarines, Emperor’s Children), R6: Bright Swords (“Grey Knights”, Ulthwe), R7: When Death Calls (Iron Warriors, Death Guard), R10: Long Forgotten Sons (Night Lords, Raven Guard), RA: In The End (Raven Guard, Night Lords)

Block 6- R8: Foundations in Scarlet (Blood Angels, Sons of Horus), R11: Fall of a Legion (Emperor's Children, Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Night Lords)

And I'll repeat gothik's question, which can be rephrased as follows: what is going on with Bright Swords and Flesh is Weak?


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

gothik, Deus Mortis: I was thinking about posting a mirror of the Renegades series on Fanfiction.net. Could I have permission to post copies of your stories there, of course crediting you? If so, could I additionally have permission to edit for spelling/grammar if necessary?


----------



## gothik

VulkansNodosaurus said:


> gothik, Deus Mortis: I was thinking about posting a mirror of the Renegades series on Fanfiction.net. Could I have permission to post copies of your stories there, of course crediting you? If so, could I additionally have permission to edit for spelling/grammar if necessary?


yeah no problems feel free to do whatever you wish my friend.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Now online! At:

https://www.fanfiction.net/u/6273173/


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Reposted Renegades 1 now complete; Flames of Belief starting. Same link.


----------



## gothik

awesome, used to be on that site long long ago, might fo back on it but youre doing a great job promoting Renegades saga


----------



## gothik

I have decided that as Vulkans has done so much work on this, that in future Renegades will be a joint project with him and me, so if he is willing any requests, if i cannnot be got hold off, (due to my work shifts for the next four weeks being long and busy) he will be able to authorise any idea. 

it is still open for others to participate, so R12 and R13 are taken, anyone else want to do anything then feel free.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Vast thanks! And as the new co-leader of this project, I'll call for new participants once again. The more people are working on something like Renegades, the more fun and better it ends up being (well, to an extent, which we are far from reaching).


----------



## gothik

i echo that, i can see this continuing for a long while yet and i don't want people to think its getting stale. With Vulkans, Deus Mortis and myself theres no fear of that but new blood is always wanted and welcome. 

Feel free to join in people. I would like this to go up as one of the best AU heresy tales on Heresy Online.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah sorry about the long hiatus. A nice cocktail of writers block, fear that I was rushing the plot and the writing was crap and real life challenges kept me from it this long. However, I hope to be a more active part in this endevour once again.

First order of business is to re-read through all your guys's stuff and remind myself of major plot developments! You guys have done a fantastic job by the way.


----------



## gothik

as have you my friend, as have you.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Good God I have no idea where you guys find the time to update so regularly. I should be getting another update up by Monday and will try to do weekly/fortnightly. Uni and stuff is keeping my quite busy!


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Deus Mortis said:


> Good God I have no idea where you guys find the time to update so regularly. I should be getting another update up by Monday and will try to do weekly/fortnightly. Uni and stuff is keeping my quite busy!


It's been a matter of inspiration these past couple of weeks - it took effort *not* to write. You can see in Perfection's Cry and Foundations in Scarlet that I also have other posting rates; this time, I think, reposting Renegades on FFN.Net helped spark a creative period. At this point, I think I'll need to slow down somewhat overall, and I also want to do one more IA for Lorgar's Betrayal, so I'm not sure how fast a rate I can keep up.


----------



## gothik

working twilights help, so when i have a bath when i get up been reading vengeful spirit and its just sparked a few things, will be slowing down a bit though, what with christmas and all.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I've not forgotten about this, I'm just currently working on digging myself out from under a mountain of uni work. I will be posting when I get some time :grin:


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus

Timeline update (as I understand it):

Block 1 (late 001.M31) - Renegades (All)

Block 2 (early 002.M31) - R2: The Flames of Belief (All)

Block 3 (late 002.M31) - R3: The Fate of Prospero (World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Space Wolves), R9: Flesh is Weak (Iron Hands, Mechanicum, Death Guard), RA: Bloodlines (Night Lords)

Block 4 (early 003.M31) - R4: The Emperor’s Will (Salamanders, White Scars, Custodes, Word Bearers) 

Block 5 (late 003.M31) - R5: Perfection’s Cry (Ultramarines, Emperor’s Children), R6: Bright Swords (Eight Swords, Ulthwe) beginning, R7: When Death Calls (Iron Warriors, Death Guard), R10: Long Forgotten Sons (Night Lords, Raven Guard), RA: In The End (Raven Guard, Night Lords)

Block 6 (early 004.M31) - R8: Foundations in Scarlet (Blood Angels, Sons of Horus, Assassins), R11: Fall of a Legion (Emperor's Children, Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Night Lords)

Block 7 (late 004.M31) - R6: Bright Swords (Eight Swords, Ulthwe) conclusion, R12: Heresy and Lies (Dark Angels, Iron Warriors, Alpha Legion, Thousand Sons)


----------

